# Where to buy Uncoated white clover seeds



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I doub't you can this late in the season. White clover is coated right away as it spoils easily if its not. (mold and growth)


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.outsidepride.com/seed/clover-seed/


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Thats actually not a bad price depending on how hard they hit for shipping.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

The coating on the clover seeds is an innoculate to stimulate the nitrogen production, not a chemical preservative. It is a natural bacteria that stimulates the development of nodules.


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

I have used outside pride and have been pleased. When I ordered clover from them I remember you can get with innoculate or without.


----------



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

Ask your local Co-Op and/or see if they know of any farmers that combine their clover. Personally I get mine from a buddy. We combine the clover on the first cut of hay then bale what is left. I usually get 80-90% germination rate.


----------



## Danpa14 (Jun 12, 2013)

You will need to sow more seed if you get non-inoculated. The seed supplier can tell you at what rate.


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

I have used these folks in the past:

http://www.sharpseed.com/uses.php


----------



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

I noticed you are from Indiana after I replied. I buy seed from Medora Indiana's Co-Op every year. White Clover, Alsike Clover, etc... has been $90 per 50 lbs every year. I would think buying off line would be expensive with shipping. Remember clover is an annual, depending on how many acres you are seeding, and whether you let it go to seed will depend on how much you need. But if you want a good clover crop and that's all you care about you will need to seed every year anyway. Generally the recommended rate is 3-4 lbs per acre for wildlife. Personally I would start off with 9-12. The first year you will compete with the grass. I would cut it in June after the first seeding. Don't expect to see your clover "take over" the first year. I would go more diverse though. Between the rows of trees in my orchard I plant clover, golden rod, borage, etc... Give the bees something to forage on the entire season. I have blackberries, pear trees, peach trees, apple trees, persimmon trees, plum trees, borage, clover, golden rod, etc... Before you waste money on clover check whats around you. If there are a bunch of hay fields that have clover plant something that will benefit you in a different part of the year. Google earth is a good way to find open fields. Then go ask those farmers what is in their fields if you cannot see it from the road.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> Trying to stay away from chemical dipped seeds. 

As other's have said, it's not a chemical. It's a bacteria... nitrogen fixing bacteria, which the clover needs.


----------

